# Aphonopelma Seemanni colour help



## markaveli (Feb 19, 2011)

I bought a 4" sub adult Aphonopelma Seemanni which I was told is in pre molt. Its a brownish colour with rust coloured spinnerets and underneath. I was told it will molt into a jet black, but I have my doubts after discovering they also come in a brown colour phase. Do these change colour as they grow or have I been sold a brown colour phase?.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

I think they will do, 
have ou googled the brown costa rican zebras, pretty amazing colours on there, my favourite spider I have to admit


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

Lot of black spiders fade to a brown during their moult cycle. Some pamphos are jet black post moult and almost beige before the next.

Maybe you were sold a brown phase, but before moulting the black phase should be brown too.


----------



## markaveli (Feb 19, 2011)

Here's a pic of her from today. The previous owner was told she was definitely a black phase and would change colour with growth. He bought her off a well known breeder apparently.


----------



## jorge666 (Apr 6, 2012)

Yeah it probably will look jet black right after moulting then gradually fade brown as it progresses toward the next moult.


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

True seemanni aren't black, they should be a lovely bluey grey colour with tan underside & tan spinerettes :2thumb:. What is all this talk of brown phase? Never heard of this. Best person to talk to about them is Ray Gabriel (angelarachnid on here).


----------



## markaveli (Feb 19, 2011)

This is the brown colour form aphonopelma seemanni.  From what I can make out there is blue, black and brown form. possibly from different regions. mine has tan spinnerets and tan underside.


----------



## dragon's den (Oct 6, 2010)

Aphonopelma sp "Guatemala" are sometimes sold as seemani and look different. The "blue" thing is variable and doesn't occur in all specimens


----------



## markaveli (Feb 19, 2011)

I was reading a thread and some people agree that if they are kept more humid they will moult into a black specimen even if they are currently brown? I don't know how true this is but that seems a dramatic colour change. I want to find out because I had my heart set on the black/white stripe rather than the brown. She is not in premolt as I was told as she has taken a cricket today.

Calling all Seemanni experts! [Archive] - The B.T.S Tarantula Community Board

Edit: Just noticed the advice was given from Ray Gabriel. (As corny girl mentioned I should contact) Thanks.


----------



## angelarachnid (Oct 10, 2011)

In High humidity they will go black and white as in the picture in Ron Baxters book. 

There is no "brown" form, I have found both brown and black in the same colony. and no "blue" form.

Real seemanni also have a blue iridescense on the chelicerae and femurs maily palp and L I, II.

The Guatemalan sp has narrower leg striping, the "tan spinnerets" as a means to tell them apart is rubbish............dont even know where it came from...........but we are working on the taxonomy.

Ray


----------



## markaveli (Feb 19, 2011)

You have pm, Ray.


----------



## angelarachnid (Oct 10, 2011)

I dont have time to find albums etc just post a pic please

Ray


----------



## markaveli (Feb 19, 2011)

Here's a picture of her ray. I was told she was brown because of pre moult, which obviously she is not as she has been eating.


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

markaveli said:


> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...-s-picture200241-my-aphonopelma-seemanni.htmlimage
> 
> Here's a picture of her ray. I was told she was brown because of pre moult, which obviously she is not as she has been eating.



They do still eat when in premoult, they stop just before they moult (seemanni are very good feeders usually)


----------



## markaveli (Feb 19, 2011)

corny girl said:


> They do still eat when in premoult, they stop just before they moult (seemanni are very good feeders usually)


 
I doubt she's in pre moult because I can still see "skin" colour on her abdomen where she flicked when I bought her.


----------



## angelarachnid (Oct 10, 2011)

Leg striping looks more sp Guatemala to me, not sure what they look like after a moult............one way to find out


----------



## markaveli (Feb 19, 2011)

Does that mean upping the humidity will not make a difference to colour?


----------



## Moosey (Jan 7, 2008)

corny girl said:


> True seemanni aren't black, they should be a lovely bluey grey colour with tan underside & tan spinerettes :2thumb:. What is all this talk of brown phase? Never heard of this. Best person to talk to about them is Ray Gabriel (angelarachnid on here).
> 
> 
> image


This! My Dave was a lovely blue <3


----------



## markaveli (Feb 19, 2011)

angelarachnid said:


> Leg striping looks more sp Guatemala to me, not sure what they look like after a moult............one way to find out


Ray, does this mean upping the humidity wont change her colour? Do you know for any costa rican zebra's for sale? I got more chance finding elvis I think.:lol2:


----------



## jorge666 (Apr 6, 2012)

markaveli said:


> Ray, does this mean upping the humidity wont change her colour? Do you know for any costa rican zebra's for sale? I got more chance finding elvis I think.:lol2:


SPIDERCITY Kleinanzeigen

Have a browse through there pal, might find what you're looking for


----------



## markaveli (Feb 19, 2011)

jorge666 said:


> SPIDERCITY Kleinanzeigen
> 
> Have a browse through there pal, might find what you're looking for


Cheers mate. I would rather find one in the uk so I can communicate with the seller to see pics etc. I think even with google translate It would take me forever.


----------



## jorge666 (Apr 6, 2012)

markaveli said:


> Cheers mate. I would rather find one in the uk so I can communicate with the seller to see pics etc. I think even with google translate It would take me forever.


99% of them speak English and will happily email pictures for you as they all do a lot of business with brits


----------

